
My 17-year manhunt for an art criminal - amanuensis
https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2019/sep/17/i-got-the-guy-my-17-year-manhunt-for-a-50m-art-criminal
======
ggambetta
This isn't an article; it's a no-substance ad for a BBC documentary. Save the
couple of minutes of your life I lost, and skip this one.

~~~
XOPJ
I read your comment and still thought I'd RTFA to verify. You were correct to
save everyone time here is the final line of the article:

The $50m Art Swindle is on BBC Two on 23 September 2019 at 9pm.

------
dmix
The review in the same paper was mixed:

[https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-
radio/2019/sep/23/the-50m...](https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-
radio/2019/sep/23/the-50m-art-swindle-review-i-feel-conned-thomas-crown-on-
steroids-affair-michel-cohen)

------
jaclaz
As a side note:

>We’re in a north London pub, and Engle is telling me about her manhunt: the
search for Cohen. “I’ve searched his name online every two or three months for
17 years.”

IMHO you cannot seriously call searching a name on - say - Google amd/or Bing
every two or three months a "manhunt".

